# 请问



## Sweetboat

请问

I know I can use this expression to ask other people something.

But can it mean 'please ask (me)'?

Situation :

全老师：我也问你个问题吗？
我 ： 当然可以。请问。 (=Go ahead. Please ask me.)（心理想： 嗯？ 有点奇怪？）


----------



## Enno

Usually we would use “请说” in this context.

全老师：我*能*问你个问题吗？
我 ： 当然可以。*请说*。


----------



## Sweetboat

怪不得我觉得很怪怪的。 谢谢！


----------



## Enno

不客气 and “很” is actually not needed in this sentence  （Sorry if I'm being annoying lol）


----------



## hx1997

Just to clarify, 请问 is not wrong here.


----------



## SuperXW

Yes, it can mean "go ahead. Please ask me."
请说 is even better.

By the way, 
全老师：我能（not也）问你个问题吗？
我 ： 当然可以。请问。 (=Go ahead. Please ask me.)（心里（not理）想： 嗯？ 有点奇怪？）（谁心里想有点奇怪？）


----------



## Sweetboat

诸位非常感谢！ 我很高兴！


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

请问请说都可以。我个人觉得两个词在这里是一样的。

say please 和ask please 应该是一样的吧


----------



## Sweetboat

Xiexie retrogradedwithwind!


----------



## Hacedor de llaves

It would seem natural to use "请说" or "请讲".  In this example, "请问" is grammatically correct，however, add a "吧" would be better (as "请问吧！"), so it would be a imperative sentence.
"请问" at the beginning of a sentence, followed by a question, usually means "*Excuse me*, <question here>?"


----------



## Romildo

Sweetboat said:


> 诸位非常感谢！ 我很高兴！


“非常感谢诸位！我好开心啊！”
“诸位：非常感谢！今天真的很高兴！”
......


----------



## FerreNihility

A:may I ask you a question？我可以问你个问题吗？
B:Of course，go ahead 当然，（请）讲/说/问/ （吧）

A:我可以问你个问题吗？
B:说吧

A:我可以问你个问题吗？
B:说/讲/问。 （一般用于比较冷漠的情况下）


----------



## Ali Smith

When typing, do you put a comma after 请问? For example, which of the following is correct?

对不起请问，您用微信吗？
对不起请问您用微信吗？


----------



## thetazuo

Ali Smith said:


> When typing, do you put a comma after 请问? For example, which of the following is correct?
> 
> 1. 对不起请问，您用微信吗？
> 2. 对不起请问您用微信吗？


Hi. Both are correct and used. I think the first is a bit more euphemistic (but slightly unnatural).
3. 对不起，请问，您用微信吗？
4. 对不起，请问您用微信吗？

I think 4 is the commonest and the most natural while 3 is the most euphemistic (but less common).

Edit: Come to think of it, I find 2 is also slightly unnatural.


----------

